

Show HN: KeepUpdated – Automatically track and monitor your competitors - codelitt
https://keepupdated.co

======
thirdtruck
I'm reminded of a (possibly apocryphal) study of Warcraft III and/or Starcraft
cheaters, specifically ones that hacked the fog of war on the map. They found
that the cheaters actually lost more, on average, because they spent so much
time watching their opponents' moves that they neglected their own side.

~~~
tashoecraft
I've also heard the same thing mentioned about businesses. Paying attention to
the highlight reel (news) of your competitors can drag you down and make you
feel that everyone else is "killing it".

This seems like an incredibly simple startup that thinks that companies are
struggling to keep tabs on their competitors. Is it really that difficult to
read the news? Or have google alerts to your inbox?

Companies shouldn't be watching their competitors like a laser to see if they
add new features in order to stay on top of it. You build features your
customers need, not just because others are implementing them.

I'm sure they will update their pricing page because it has no mention if it
is recurring or not.

Please change your logo to use something other then a hexagon, every single
startup thinks they need a hexagon for some reason.

------
rrggrr
Many options for doing this already exist. Please take my money when you can
notify me of specified content, or deliver contextual awareness; and when you
can repackage and manipulate the changed data into actionable content for me.
Oh, and connect with Zapier.

~~~
codelitt
We have a lot of cool things coming out soon. Regarding specified content
though, you can current select a specific area by clicking and dragging that
you want to monitor instead of monitoring the entire page.

Great idea on Zapier. Definitely some valuable feedback. I appreciate it.

------
DougN7
If you can login to a site and watch private pages, this would be hugely
useful for people that want to watch RFQ pages (for example government
purchasing). My brother asked me for something like that a number of years ago
(they have a full time employee that logs in and monitors a hundred pages
every day).

~~~
codelitt
Hey that's an awesome idea. We will work to implement that soon! Thanks for
the idea.

------
martokus
Are those prices monthly or yearly? You should clarify this before asking for
the CC details...

~~~
codelitt
You're absolutely right. Just had that emailed to us. Those prices are
monthly. Can't believe none of us saw that we didn't state that. All of the
tiers have a free 30 day trial and there is a free tier as well.

~~~
martokus
Thanks. I might give it a try.
[https://keepupdated.co/uses](https://keepupdated.co/uses) under FF the
flipping icons are badly broken

~~~
codelitt
Great. Let us know what you think.

Firefox. Got it. Thanks for both of your pieces of feedback.

------
CaveTech
Can I get a glimpse of what it looks like when the page changes? Can I see a
diff of the page, or do I simply get an alert that it was changed?

This could be immensely useful to my company for another use case, but I
really need to see what the output looks like.

~~~
codelitt
No problem. So remember you can add a page and have us notify you when the
entire thing has changed. Or you can add a page, click "Show monitored area,"
click and drag over area you want to monitor, and you'll only be notified when
that area changes. So:

1\. You'll get an email letting you know that there has been a change with the
image in the email.

2\. You can sign in and you'll see a where these (0)'s are? Those will have
the number of changes that have happened that you haven't seen yet.
[http://i.imgur.com/fmuqi8B.png](http://i.imgur.com/fmuqi8B.png)

3\. You click on that and you'll see the update (only shows scans when
something has changed):
[http://i.imgur.com/t3lxmVN.png](http://i.imgur.com/t3lxmVN.png)

4\. You can compare that with the previous scan to see what changed if you
haven't specified an area:
[http://i.imgur.com/VbP3dcu.png](http://i.imgur.com/VbP3dcu.png)

We're adding several things to the next release though including more markup
around what has changed, HTML diff, and an API.

~~~
CaveTech
Thanks a lot.

For our use case we for sure need HTML diffs and probably some sort of API.
Support for postback URLs would be useful as well.

The products a bit underdeveloped for me to use currently, but I'll keep an
eye on you guys. It's priced pretty competitively.

~~~
codelitt
Hey we understand. This is just an MVP. We have a lot of stuff in the works
and appreciate the feedback. It's very valuable.

------
avalaunch
On the home page you have a question "How much does it cost?" and then ramble
on without answering the question. That seems odd considering you do have a
pricing page.

~~~
codelitt
That's a fair point. That's definitely redundant.

------
maslam
Sort of like RivalIQ. Your blog is down :)

~~~
codelitt
Noooo! Nice catch. No SSL on the blog, but looks like the link takes you
there. Will make a quick fix in a few.
[http://blog.keepupdated.co](http://blog.keepupdated.co) should work for now.

~~~
cblock811
That doesn't work either (i'm sure you know that already though but just
communicating)

~~~
codelitt
Ya. Thank you though. We just haven't had time today. We'll have it up in the
morning. Sorry about that.

------
scottmcdot
I use SleepingSpider.

